# Jetzt bewerben: PCGH sucht neue(n) Video-Volontär/in oder Video-Redakteur/in



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt bewerben: PCGH sucht neue(n) Video-Volontär/in oder Video-Redakteur/in*

						Die Redaktion der PCGH sucht ab sofort eine(n) neue(n) Video-Volontär/in oder eine(n) Video-Redakteur/in, der/die uns sowohl in der Videoproduktion als auch redaktionell unterstützt. Mache unseren erfolgreichen Youtube-Kanal noch besser, indem du in schicken Videos über interessante Hardware berichtest!

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt bewerben: PCGH sucht neue(n) Video-Volontär/in oder Video-Redakteur/in*


----------



## Ganjafield (31. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich ja gespannt wer demnächst stotternd und eingeschüchtert vor der Kamera sitzt. 

Ich hoffe Willi bleibt noch bei euch!?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2021)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja gespannt wer demnächst stotternd und eingeschüchtert vor der Kamera sitzt.
> 
> Ich hoffe Willi bleibt noch bei euch!?



Das sind wir auch.  

Wir suchen zusätzliches Personal für Video, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Hackintoshi (2. Februar 2021)

Am standort Fürth, das würde bedeuten , umzug für den zukünftigen  kollegen*in ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2021)

Hängt von seinem jetzigen Wohnort und der Pendelbereitschaft ab. 
Aber da Zusammenarbeit mit dem Team und Tätigkeiten "hinter" der Kamera (mit einem Fachredakteur vor selbiger) wichtiger Bestandteil des Jobs sind (oder nach Corona sein werden) ist das sicherlich keine Remote-Office-Tätigkeit.


----------



## DruffilaX (5. Februar 2021)

Ihr solltet auch mal jemanden einstellen, der sich um den Kommentarbereich eurer Facebook Posts kümmert^^


----------



## cordonbleu (5. Februar 2021)

DruffilaX schrieb:


> Ihr solltet auch mal jemanden einstellen, der sich um den Kommentarbereich eurer Facebook Posts kümmert^^


Ach ich bin immer äußerst belustigt wenn der gute Alfons seine geistigen Ergüsse zum Besten gibt.


----------



## DruffilaX (6. Februar 2021)

cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ach ich bin immer äußerst belustigt wenn der gute Alfons seine geistigen Ergüsse zum Besten gibt.


Hahaha  Alfons lebt dafür andere zu ärgern


----------



## PCGH_Manu (15. Februar 2021)

DruffilaX schrieb:


> Ihr solltet auch mal jemanden einstellen, der sich um den Kommentarbereich eurer Facebook Posts kümmert^^


Ich verstehe nicht ganz... Alfons wurde doch genau dafür eingestelt?!?


----------



## Hackintoshi (3. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hängt von seinem jetzigen Wohnort und der Pendelbereitschaft ab.
> Aber da Zusammenarbeit mit dem Team und Tätigkeiten "hinter" der Kamera (mit einem Fachredakteur vor selbiger) wichtiger Bestandteil des Jobs sind (oder nach Corona sein werden) ist das sicherlich keine Remote-Office-Tätigkeit.


Ist diesbezüglich bereits ein Kollege/Kollegin in die Redaktion aufgenommen worden?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Mai 2021)

Wir haben jetzt einen neuen Video-Volontär, ja. Ob Thilo darüber hinaus noch Interesse an Initiativbewergungen hat, musst du ihn fragen. Es ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen, dass ein unterlegener Kandidat aus einer Bewerberrunde erste Wahl bei der nächsten zu besetzenden Stelle war, ich zum Beispiel.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Mai 2021)

Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Ist diesbezüglich bereits ein Kollege/Kollegin in die Redaktion aufgenommen worden?


Kollege Nico malocht schon fleißig im Maschinenraum. Bald wird er auch mal auf der Brücke zu sehen sein.


----------

